# Technologies in demand



## padmarajk1979 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi Friends,
I have experience in s/w development using Mainframe Technologies like Cobol, Db2, IMS Db, CICS, IDMS, and Java in Guidewire Claim Center development in P&C Insurance domain. Kindly let me know if I could win Skilled Migration visa with above skills.

Thanks,
Padmaraj


----------

